# B&s 11.50



## Willymac (Feb 25, 2015)

Anyone know if a throttle can be added to a B&S 11.50 342cc? I recently bought an Ariens snowblower with this relatively new engine. The machine works well, and does the job quite well. But-I would like to be able to control the power at my will. It works the way it is,fine I suppose. It runs at a low idle, then when it's under load ( hits the snow), the rpm's rev up and throughs the snow. I'm sure this is B&S way to save someone from beating the s---- out of their engines. Thing is- I'm not some young kid that doesn't know when he's about to blow a gapping hole in the side of a $500 engine. I've been running and repairing small and very large engines for well over fifty years. I don't need a Governor. I have an idea or two, but if anyone has done this,it would be great to hear your input. Thanks to all.


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

Bypassing governor can make the work more problematic, I've done that on a couple engines. While it's true you have more apparent control with say a simple cable pull throttle you will find that simply having the rpm up is not enough, the governor actually changes the throttle at all times from low to high load as needed, you will find yourself changing the throttle position fifty different ways and constantly changing it. Real world it translates into having throttle freewheeling too high and still often not open enough for a big load. I decided to never defeat the governor again and best move I ever made. The throttle is NOT simple locked there as so many think, within the operating rage the governor is changing that for varying loads all over the map. You'll get tired real quick of doing that yourself.


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

Governor is there to protect the engine. We can't react fast enough to throttle down an engine if there is suddenly no load. A snow blower does basically the same thing a tiller does and I regularly use a tiller. While tilling North Carolina dirt/clay mix the load changes. Why worry about constantly adjusting the throttle when you suddenly hit an area of heavy clay. My hands are full trying to maintain control of the tiller's movement. I don't know if it's the same with a snow blower.


----------



## Willymac (Feb 25, 2015)

Thank you both for your input. I guess I'll leave well enough alone, and get use to it. All my past snowblowers had throttles. It's hard for Old Dogs to adapt their ways.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You can add a throttle control to most engines and still maintain governor control. Depending on the model and type #'s of your engine will determine if it's already set up to accept a control cable or not. Most fixed throttle set ups are already set to run at maximum RPM and can usually only be slowed down when adding a control.


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

Like 30yearTech says, you can add a throttle cable so you can idle it down when you are not working it. The Governor would still do it's job when you have it full throttle. I don't think the throttle would over ride the governor.
The governor can be adjusted but remember every motor or engine has a max rpm.


----------

